# Itchy ears



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi

Just wondering if anyone else's dog gets a build up of ear wax, Max seems to in one ear we have drops and wipes which help but just wondered if I should be doing anything else, he goes through stages of stratching his ear a lot and I worry that he will hurt it. He is our first dog and I think I have read too many websites as I constantly check for mites and ticks. Thanks


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

does he have hair in his ears. like humans its normal for wax in the ears, just keep they ears clean and he will be fine.


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

yes he does but he is going to the groomer next week where they will trim it, is there wax a dark brown colour ? Sorry if you are eating


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i tends to be dark brown if its a large buildup of it. i love quistle its a fab earcleaner. 

the groomer with pluck the hair in the ears, you can ask them you show you how to do it inbetween grooms.


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for your reply will get cleaning


----------

